

The $1 Billion Armageddon Trade Placed Against The United States - feydr
http://etfdailynews.com/2011/07/25/investors-the-1-billion-armageddon-trade-placed-against-the-united-states/

======
gallerytungsten
If the information in the story is accurate; and the trade was in fact based
on inside information, then someone just committed a major crime. Of course,
the likelihood that the SEC or any other authority will take action, let alone
prosecute, is precisely zero.

~~~
dantheman
Insider trading laws don't apply to members of congress, also they don't have
to worry about conflict of interest. It's not amazing that they have better
returns than most.

------
johnl
It could also be a hedge position by someone who sees the trade as insurance
on an existing portfolio and not a outright bet.

